# What Beer Are You Drinking Right Now?



## boomersooner

Let's see what all us fellow beer enthusiasts are enjoying currently! I am a huge beer fan and what most would consider a "hop head". I have found many great brews through other forums and I am curious what all of us fellow WUS members are sipping on! Also if you are a home brewer please say so! I am always wanting to hear from fellow home brewers!

Currently for me I have had a few over the past week or so that were fantastic. I am currently enjoying a Stone Enjoy By 2-14-15 which I must say might be one of the best beers I have ever had. Pics later....of course

Here are some recents :-!

DSC_0126 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0127 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0128 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0129 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## taike

Beer is not a luxury. It is a necessity. Are you sure you're posting in the right forum?

Sierra Nevada Celebration.


----------



## Mediocre

There is a what are your drinking thread in the cafe


----------



## boomersooner

Didn't see that. I will try to search some more for it...A moderator can delete this if they want to


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Vlance

Stella my wisitches!


----------



## Mediocre

Just finished this one, second type I have had from Ranger Creek out of San Antonio.....and they continue to impress


----------



## CocaCola

With my Planet Ocean. 600m beer resistant.

If you like lager type beers, I'd also recommend the Japanese Orion beer.


----------



## kleinbus

I wish I could have Tetley's from tab..... (tasted it in UK and it was spot on for me).


----------



## Tyler224

Favorites:
-Breweries:
?Ballast Point
?Lagunitas
?The Bruery
?Lost Coast

Beers:
?a bunch.

Tonight I had two blue moons.


----------



## chumo22

Sierra Nevada. Can't drink 'em. 

My Top 5 beers in no particular order: Newcastle, Moretti, Bohemia, Modelo Especial, Mythos.


----------



## Speeds5

whatever was cold in the fridge. Sam Adams Boston Lager it was...


----------



## Buchmann69

The CRISP!


----------



## HerrNano

It's not all that wicked.


----------



## eliindetroit

A few weeks ago has this and it was amazing. I'm hoping it's avail for folks that don't live in Michigan. 
Arbor Brewing company Fig Jam Ale 10.75 ALC. Not too sweet and perfect for the season.


----------



## TruNYC

Modelo Extra.. I like light and crisp. Only drink Ales at bars..


----------



## kirth

There's a great Maryland ale infused with Old Bay that recently went out of season, unfortunately.
I always enjoy Pliny the Elder.

Rigt now, I'm enjoying anything that goes well with wild agave Tepextate Mezcal from Oaxaca.


----------



## gangrel

taike said:


> Beer is not a luxury. It is a necessity. Are you sure you're posting in the right forum?
> 
> Sierra Nevada Celebration.


That depends on the beer.

Stone Russian Imperial Stout 2009


----------



## Mediocre

Not as rough as expected


----------



## Tagdevil

I was fortunate to be up in Stowe VT the past 4 days and was able to find some Heady Topper and Focal Banger at some local restaurants. Couldn't find any to purchase to bring home though. What a great area with extensive and impressive beer menus. The Focal in particular was excellent.....

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwatchman

Bass ale, a simple charming brew.


----------



## drawman623

Patriot and a 120


----------



## ccm123

Widmer Brothers Hefeweizen...


----------



## pressureworld

Bourbon Barrel Drafty Kilt by Monday Night Brewing


----------



## Tabletime

Pacifico - solid Mexican pilsner makes me feel like I'm on a beach even in January


----------



## Timerider

Bush light









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyvito

Harviestoun OLA DUBH, aged in oak single malt whiskey barrels. Think Guinness but much much better.


----------



## kaede11

blue moon after a long day!


----------



## $teve

Genesee, The Great Outdoors In A Glass.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Heady Topper


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## xuesheng

Ballast Point Grapefruit Sculpin - my go to brew lately...


----------



## Buchmann69

The Crisp


----------



## Vella

Corona for me. I have the coldest beer in Canada.


----------



## DrGonzo

Doing crab boil for Valentine's Day. Probably will wash it down with a couple Stellas.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdb84

Piraat Triple Hop.


----------



## jerj

Muskoka Cream Ale.









Perfect on the dock or in a wool sweater!


----------



## nuno.cesar

The last one was this. Brew in a barrel. It was a very pleasant surprise. A great quality weizen beer.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Local Indonesian wheat beer called 'Stark'


----------



## $teve

I fell in love with Sleeman Cream Ale, I will have to look for this one next time I'm up North. Much better than Genesee Cream Ale and 12 Horse


jerj said:


> Muskoka Cream Ale.
> 
> View attachment 7172226
> 
> 
> Perfect on the dock or in a wool sweater!


----------



## Duende01

* Directly from the Westvleteren Monastery in Vleteren, Belgium, a Westvleteren 12 Trappist beer.*


----------



## Alden

Wernesgruner German pilsner. Its really good.


----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Tonight was a local Goldcrest 51, not bad actually


----------



## Buchmann69

Finished the Crisp and about to crack some Sweet Action


----------



## drawman623

Enjoying a cold Dogfish 61 minute with my RESCO Manus. Grape must gives it a sweet smell before the hoppes takes over.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Erdinger for today!


----------



## ffemt

Last drink was a Shock Top while I'm currently away from home. Can't wait to have a good Paulaner hefeweizen back home in Sacramento at a small place in downtown called Burgers and Brew.


----------



## Clocked

My local brewery, Dust Bowl Brewery, whips up a triple IPA called 'The Therapist'. Pretty good stuff, if you can find it.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## ZIPPER79

Either Beer Camp from Sierra Nevada or Hop Stoopid from Lagunitas.


----------



## ilikefishes

Clocked said:


> My local brewery, Dust Bowl Brewery, whips up a triple IPA called 'The Therapist'. Pretty good stuff, if you can find it.


I can't believe someone would name a beer the rapist. What is wrong with world? SMH! Hehe.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes

I am not allowed to have beer this month. Doctors orders, you guys are making my blood pressure go up. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Gunnar_917

I love this stuff:


----------



## copperjohn

Guinness Nitro IPA


----------



## Titan3series

Right now I'm drinking Icehouse Edge..... Tastes horrible, but my friend brought it over...8%...reminds me of my pre 21 year old days of Mad Dog or Schlitz


----------



## BonyWrists

Guinness


----------



## horolicious




----------



## Ard

I think you should be allowed to have your own beer thread if you want one!

Mirror Pond Pale Ale but normally Guinness BTW I'm having a ball too because I'm wearing my Fireman Racer.


----------



## drdas007

I gave it up for Lent... I can't wait for Easter Sunday!


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Having local Anker Beer today!


----------



## 310runner

Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## Wants

I am low maintenance with beer. Miller Lite.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## velorider

Just finished an Alpine Duet - so much hippy goodness


----------



## pantagruel

Blue Moon. My favorite.


----------



## horolicious

While my daughter is fishing out pennies of the fountain, I am enjoying this goodness.


----------



## taike

the good stuff


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Gregorinho

Unibroue La Résolution  , it has surprised me, very nice dark Ale


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## RoscoP

Anything from the local big rock brewery.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Nokie

^^^

Great picture


----------



## BadTrainDriver

I'll be killing a four pack of HiRes from Six Point later tonight, and feeling pretty good!


----------



## Buchmann69

BadTrainDriver said:


> I'll be killing a four pack of HiRes from Six Point later tonight, and feeling pretty good!


Great company!
Great beer!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## BadTrainDriver

Homestead 3 MCs Double IPA. Mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Sky_Scraper

Shorts!


----------



## horolicious

Not a beer, but worth a shot


----------



## maxroach512

sam smiths taddy lager


----------



## jl2002jk

Sapporo


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## DrGonzo

Inis and Gun Oak Aged at Deacon Brodies Pub, Edinburgh.








View attachment IMG_20160427_165922718.jpg


----------



## Ukal

DrGonzo said:


> Inis and Gun Oak Aged at Deacon Brodies Pub, Edinburgh.
> View attachment 7934458
> 
> 
> View attachment 7934490


Great looking pub. Edinburgh has some nice places to drink. I remember going to a place called the Jekyl and Hyde in the centre that was kitted out like a library with hidden doors amongst the book shelves. Great place from what I remember all those years ago.


----------



## Ukal

In about 5 minutes it'll be a large bottle of Tsingtao for me whilst I watch a couple of episodes of Billions..


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## watcher88

Simple Corona!


----------



## soupy




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## herooftheday




----------



## Buchmann69

Both of these


----------



## herooftheday

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7992114
> 
> Both of these


I love pretty much anything from Stone Brewery. If you like the Go To IPA, try the Delicious IPA if you haven't already.


----------



## Buchmann69

herooftheday said:


> I love pretty much anything from Stone Brewery. If you like the Go To IPA, try the Delicious IPA if you haven't already.


Thanks for the tip
I'll check it out


----------



## bvmjethead

Stella


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Stark wheat beer


----------



## TimeWizard

I rotate between quite a few different brews - the regulars in my cellar are Toohey's Old (dark ale), Montheith's Black Beer (schwarzbier), and Carlsberg Elephant (European strong lager/helles doppelbock). Generally I'll buy a carton of one, and when it's finished I'll buy a carton of the next.

I also like to cellar some heavier beers long term to enjoy at Christmas/Easter/birthdays, the easily obtainable bottles being Chimay Blue (Keep it 3 to 5 years and you'll be glad you did), and Żywiec Baltic Porter (I interpret the 'best before' date as the 'best after' date).

On top of those, I have a few more luxurious beers which I'm saving in the cellars for very special occasions:
- A handful of Courage Imperial Russian Stout bottles (2013 bottling date - should be good until 2026!).
- A trio of Guinness The 1798 (an _18 month_ oak-aged Imperial Stout which was released in Ireland and Australia for Saint Patrick's Day 2016).
- A bottle of Fuller's Imperial Stout 2014 (I might never drink it, it has too much sentimental value! That said, I have until 2024 to decide if I want to drink it).

I'm trying to track down a bottle of Crown Ambassador's Reserve Lager or Nail Clout Stout. I'd like something Australian to have on a special occasion.

This post has become much longer than I expected. What can I say!? _I drink and I know things!_


----------



## Alph.

*Mahou Clásica**, from Spain.*









*Cheers!!!*


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

These days I need Tsingtao more


----------



## jt89888

After a long day of yard work...


----------



## Hamish308

This...damn nice too.


----------



## smashie




----------



## Nokie

^^^^

Nice picture of both beer and watch.


----------



## hoiboy

In case anyone's interested - some excellent breweries in Beijing these days.


----------



## Soziev

Lambic


----------



## Soziev

Hamish308 said:


> This...damn nice too.


+1


----------



## hoiboy

Looking forward to trying these!


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## oak1971

Had a Tsingtao at the Chinese joint tonight.


----------



## oak1971

hoiboy said:


> In case anyone's interested - some excellent breweries in Beijing these days.
> 
> View attachment 8208178
> View attachment 8208186


Awesome!


----------



## Baham

It's 6 in the morning.


----------



## drawman623




----------



## TimeWizard

hoiboy said:


> Looking forward to trying these!


I'm a fan of Feral Smoked Porter. It's got a surprisingly delicate flavour and the smoky notes are very much at the forefront.


----------



## WTM

I've got the Left Hand Extrovert IPA.
A so so effort from Left Hand, as far
as I'm concerned.


----------



## jt89888

Krunkles down under, excellent IPA


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623




----------



## horolicious




----------



## jt89888




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal




----------



## DrGonzo

View attachment IMG_20160723_184934128.jpg


----------



## drawman623

Some 3 Floyds


----------



## Grégoire

*Just got back from a recent trip to Italy...*

and I've been on a Peroni kick ever since just to try to stay in vacation mode!


----------



## Danchi007

As a croatian I drink karlovacko









Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## peire06

Beer? Is beer a luxury product?


----------



## se7enfold

stella


----------



## freshprince357

Sam Adams Boston Lager wearing my first ever bought luxury watch 4 years ago on an airplane from Dallas to Philly.


----------



## DarrinNYC77

BirdDog Kentucky Bourbon.


----------



## WatchMedic




----------



## DarrinNYC77

BirdDog Kentucky Bourbon.


----------



## horolicious




----------



## Blitt_

Just some Bud Light tonight.. I need to get to a store soon.


----------



## oak1971

My beer won't be ready for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Cape

Corona


----------



## drawman623

This stuff is really good


----------



## Buchmann69

drawman623 said:


> This stuff is really good


Cheers, love that beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just finished a Crazy Mountain Cara De Luna. Really good dark pilsner

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

(Last weekend actually) Tractor Brewing, Albuquerque. DIPA for me and something wheaty for the wife. You can't spit without hitting a brew pub in this town anymore and a few of them are pretty good.


----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from deez nutz.


----------



## skriefal

It's that time of the year again... almost! Now, I need an orange-dialed watch.


----------



## horrij1

The old stand by, good to always to have some on hand.


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Paulaner Dunkel at Munich Cricket Club in London. Over here for vacation at the moment.


----------



## tsharma

I'm working from home today so figured it was a good time to crack open the Singlecut Does Anybody Remember Laughter bomber


----------



## jeffreyt

I'm currently working on my favorite beer... a six pack of Pabst tallboys in cans. Man do I ever hate the fact that this is/was the cool hipster beer because it used to be dirt cheap before it was re-discovered. If I could get Old Style beer out here in New Jersey, then I'd be a happy old man.

Jeff


----------



## Emospence

Right now, a simple Leffe Blonde.


----------



## Petrova

Kronenbourg!


----------



## Galvarez

Karbach Love Street


----------



## Sherhan

last week when I was in Christchurch, NZ, the south island's own speight ale had some really good brews!

if anyone of you are there, do give the distinction ale a try. i give it a distinction hehe!


----------



## DrGonzo

Two Germans


----------



## Streetboss

I drank a glass of Andersen Valley Gose with my dinner. Happens to be one of my favorite sours.
Kevin


----------



## freshprince357

Old Fashioned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

Gin, Tonic + Omega PO 8500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

Double posted ... this is the Gin Tonic and PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchReviewGuy

I'm drinking Peroni, I don't like craft beer most of them are to hopy for me.


----------



## borchard929

Bourbon 

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey

I've just discovered this thread. I may be on here a lot.


----------



## Toothbras

miller lite. I'd post a pic, but don't really think anyone cares to see a can of ML lol


----------



## WTM

Green Flash West Coast DIPA. Delish!


----------



## fiddletildeath

Homebrew Belgian Pale!


----------



## copperjohn

Bat Outta Helles from Freetail Brewery.


----------



## Seb-85

Having a glass of Duvel to finish up the weekend


----------



## rMv

Sam Adams Oktoberfest


----------



## craigmorin4555

Pacifico but its a warm weather beer and now that the holidays are upon us I usually switch to Stella till the end of March

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeisGold88

I'm travelling for a few months and am currently in the Philippines. I'm trying this beer they have called Brew Kettle. It's not bad really, goes down smooth and is served really cold. However, for people who are used to more full bodied beer, this might taste a bit like watered down Heineken.


----------



## alittle

Rochefort 10


----------



## TheWalrus

Having a Driftwood Brewery Entangled "Hopfenweise". Combination IPA / Pale Ale and a Hefeweizen. Really, really good. I like a lot of what Driftwood puts out - and put the "New Growth" near the top of my currently favourite beers. The brewery is based out of Victoria - where I'm moving next year - and on a recent trip out helping with the move / unpacking, I had a chance to sample a bunch of their stuff. And they won over a new fan. I noted, with some excitement, that their brewery is a 30 minute walk from our new place...


----------



## Johnny156

Nice picture!! Bernarus hope in getting one


----------



## freshprince357

VODKA... unfortunately :/ . Should be good a night.


----------



## TheWalrus

Back on the Driftwood kick - a Fat Tug IPA. Pretty hoppy but a really nice beer.


----------



## tzwick

Blue Moon!


----------



## horolicious




----------



## tzwick

Magic Hat now.


----------



## Jpjsavage

Addams broadside all the way from southwold in Suffolk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autoquartz

Good old guinness


----------



## freshprince357

Some of Grandpa's old cough medicine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny




----------



## Nokie

A Foster's Oil Can for Christmas.


----------



## MarcWinNJ

Picked this up the other night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

This normally isn't the type of beer I buy. I got a four pack plus the glass for Xmas. I have to say, it's very good. It has head and lacing for days, and that was a soft pour. Pretty good for 8.5% and it looks as good as it tastes.


----------



## copperjohn

MarcWinNJ said:


> Picked this up the other night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what?


----------



## copperjohn

Beer called Love Steet!


----------



## Shawnny

copperjohn said:


> what?


Casper Friendly Ale. It's good stuff. But, it's hard to tell how much is left in your glass.


----------



## Frank G

Gettin Dusted in the Dirty South ~









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank G

This was breakfast 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ

copperjohn said:


> what?


Forgot the picture. Hate when that happens
.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth

Havin a good ol regular shiner bock. 

pew~pew~


----------



## Shawnny

Valth said:


> Havin a good ol regular shiner bock.
> 
> pew~pew~


Pics or it's not true.


----------



## Valth

Oops sorry lol









pew~pew~


----------



## Toothbras

This. In a plastic cup. With ice.

Classy


----------



## Shawnny

Valth said:


> Oops sorry lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pew~pew~


Who drinks sideways beer?


----------



## Valth

Shawnny said:


> Who drinks sideways beer?


Me when i turn the bottle to drink it

pew~pew~


----------



## Valth

Or when ive had to many and im already sideways and have to drink it lol

pew~pew~


----------



## vhnguyen7r

Dogfish head 60 min IPA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## ruotherha

Brewdog



vhnguyen7r said:


> Dogfish head 60 min IPA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruotherha

This is cool! 



snakeinthegear said:


>


----------



## snakeinthegear

Thanks!


----------



## skriefal

Bad Weather Ominous Double Brown Ale, at the MSP airport. Sorry, no photos this time!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM

Deschutes Obsidian Stout.


----------



## Shawnny




----------



## WreckDiver1321

I'm very lucky to live in Montana, where we (by far) have more breweries per capita than any state in the US. I've currently got a few bottles of Good Medicine Red Ale from Great Northern Brewing Co. out of Whitefish, MT, in the fridge. My wife and I are really big into microbrews and smaller brewing outfits. We love trying out the local stuff every time we go to a new place. 

Like I said, Montana has a ton. There are currently 38 in the state, from really small outfits like 2 Basset in White Sulphur Springs to Bayern in Missoula. 

My favorites are currently Great Northern, Katabatic (Livingston), Bozone (Bozeman), Angry Hank's (Billings), and Bayern.


----------



## nordwulf

*....*


----------



## nordwulf

Local microbrew this evening


----------



## ElxJefe

Hands down favorite right now that i can enjoy is Modelo Negra. amazing beer and good buzz too haha


----------



## Valth

Toured the revolver brewery in 2014 and had a blast finally found a place in town that carries it!









pew~pew~


----------



## upupa epops

Samuel Adams, White Christmas, in mid-January


----------



## tdiallo

Cold coronaa


----------



## carlhicks

Bards tale


----------



## tdiallo

Drinking "la cerveza las mas fina"


----------



## GreenManalishi

Ghost and Opus. A winning combination.


----------



## Keefy

Craft beer lovers, you need to learn about Garage Project. Most of their product stays here in NZ, but sometimes a little escapes. Try some if ever you get chance!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Not my picture but I am enjoying an icy bottle right now:









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

Sputnik?


----------



## TheWalrus

Finished this just now - great limited release from Victoria's Driftwood Brewery. My favorite of theirs is their standard IPA - the Fat Tug. But this is pretty awesome too.


----------



## conkmwc

Bell’s Two Hearted – my favorite IPA.


----------



## DrGonzo

Kasteel









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

No photo, but Sierra Nevada Beer Camp.....Very hoppy and full bodied


----------



## bqtime

I am fan of Hefe-Weizen beers and currently having this:


----------



## Frank G

Jopen. Brewed in a town about 20 minutes away, Haarlem. Incredibly well balanced IPA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Sapporo from Japan. First discovered it when I was in Tokyo in 1963.


----------



## Tricky73

Not drinking currently but I enjoyed copious amounts of these whilst in Spain. Very light and refreshing and I find the 330ml can the perfect size as any larger would get too hot before drinking and any smaller... well would just be too small.


----------



## Frank G

Being a U.S. citizen and watching the insanity on T.V. made this one as easy choice tonight. Love is so easy and yet we continue to let hate rule the day. I think we can all take from this label.

Happy Friday.

"Kill them with Love" IPA from Butcher's Tears in Amsterdam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

I'm actually having a Voodoo Ranger right now, you caught me off guard so no photo. It's an IPA @ 7% by volume so it's just right for those who only need one or two.


----------



## WatchAddictNYC

awesome. you have good taste


----------



## DrGonzo

C'mon Cubbies!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## whosehair

A new one for me, Brewdog's Elvis Juice. It's good! Grapefruit IPA. I typically don't like fruit flavored beers, but this one just flat-out works.


----------



## Frank G

Every time I go to check my notifications this thread comes up & I just happen to be having a beer. Prost!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano

I've been all around the world trying every beer I could get my hands on, from Singapore to Israel, Russia to Indonesia, Germany to Africa. I've homebrewed and even worked in the beer industry for a spell. I still like a good IPA or a stout, but usually I just drink one of these big cans of easy. Saving some coin too.









Don't judge me.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Usually Sierra Nevada Beer Camp, Full Sale Amber Ale, and lately Sam Adams Octoberfest.....


----------



## Drucifer

For a "daily" beer, I find that I always tend to gravitate back to Dos Equis Lager.


----------



## DrGonzo

I've been on a Belgian kick lately and might have a tripel (or two) while watching the Bears show signs of life on Sundays. But for something less strong to wash down a meal Spaten Oktoberfest has become a perrenial favorite.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank G

New England IPA by Troost Brewery in Amsterdam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

End to a lazy Sunday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgc

Guiness


----------



## Toothbras

Kirkland vodka and Halo. What a combo!


----------



## TheWalrus

Enjoying this Vanilla Stout - haven't tried it before. A local brewery that's reliably good. Definitely didn't miss the boat here, either.


----------



## thedentist23

Longboard


----------



## madlou

Just a Stella


----------



## taike

sculpin


----------



## TheWalrus

This dark ale from our local white sails brewing company up in Nanaimo. So far - a fantastic beer.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Stone Xocoveza and it's hitting the spot


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Martin House Saturday...still pretty warm in TX hence the IPA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Toothbras said:


> Kirkland vodka and Halo. What a combo!


Why no beer pong?


----------



## Toothbras

Gunnar_917 said:


> Why no beer pong?


I can top this. Picked up COD WW2 tonight and made a gigantic Bloody Mary. Feelin goooooood 









Plus I drunk made my 5year old pose with my watch so someday when he inherits it he can have nostalgic proof of its heritage. Yes, it's 10:30 and my kid is awake I'm a terrible father lol


----------



## Gunnar_917

Hahaha

There's a look of "can you please take off this ridiculous watch so I can go to sleep" on your son's face.


----------



## TheWalrus

My favorite stout - brewed with kelp harvested off the coast of Vancouver Island... which gives it a bit of a salty taste.


----------



## wicklowman

World's end imperial stout by kinsale brewery. Nicest stout I have ever tasted


----------



## mrkb

Carling citrus zest.


----------



## Barge

*Red wine*

whoops didn't notice the beer part


----------



## Frank G

IPA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsky123

Im into ciders and asahi beer


----------



## mrkb

Looks fizzy :-/


----------



## Frank G

Really nice one from the guy who started La Chouffe in Belgium. Funny thing is he built this brewery quite close to his old stomping grounds. The ultimate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangdep

I am also drinking one right now but this is a picture from earlier

Clandestina Ley Seca. Craft Panamanian brewery. It's a lightly hoppy pale ale, and in the background with the yellow label is their wheat beer.


----------



## tk53

Ringing in 2018 with a 2013 Eclipse from Fifty Fifty Brewing, aged in a Makers Mark barrel.

Found this one in the basement as I was stashing some of my most recent haul, decided that it was about time to give it a whirl. It's aged very well! I still have a 2013 Evan Williams aged one in the "cellar".


----------



## Frank G

Duvel IJ Collaboration -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520

run of the mill ballast point skulpin


----------



## DANinCLE

My current inventory is Ballast Point Manta Ray, Elysian Space Dust, and Founders All Day. They are all IPAs and I like the founders the best out of the lot. Great flavor and I can enjoy a few without getting too loose since they are session. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43

Karben4 Night Call


----------



## LARufCTR

Highland Park 18....


----------



## jmorski

Drinking a Negra Modelo on vacation in Mexico.


----------



## Frank G

Oedipus Seasonal DIPA / Dutch Brewery in Noord Amsterdam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank G

Brouwerij Frontaal / Brewpub De Kromme Haring collaboration -> Apistogramma : New England style DIPA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spclEd

New Belgium - Accumulation IPA


----------



## Robotaz

Knotty Pine IPA


----------



## MIsparty

Boss tweed double ipa from Old Nation (Michigan)









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi

DDH Ghost in the Machine


----------



## spclEd

Retro, Real Retro...








...but it is cold.


----------



## Ard

Better if not really cold;









We have some pretty good brewers in Alaska and the IPA beers are outstanding. I use cans because of the remote location of the cabin. Bottles are a size and weight issue once they become waste.

When I've had a hard days work and suffer sore muscles and joints I turn to the Imports.









That photo is from last September but I keep the same brew on hand out there all winter. I call it Zombie Ranger for some unknown reason. Brewed down in Colorado I think but I'm telling you straight drink 3 of those back to back then have a tooth pulled, no problems.

Right now I'm having a Sockeye.


----------



## riff raff

Yuenglings Lager with dinner.


----------



## MIsparty

"A beer"









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## grayfox8647

600m beer resistant Ayy lmfao!



CocaCola said:


> View attachment 6513466
> 
> 
> With my Planet Ocean. 600m beer resistant.
> 
> If you like lager type beers, I'd also recommend the Japanese Orion beer.


----------



## Frank G

MIsparty said:


> "A beer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I miss the KY brews

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsparty

Frank G said:


> I miss the KY brews
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe they just started distributing in MI, any recommendations from this brewery?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Dynasty IIPA


----------



## Order66

Oskar Blues Beerito Mexican Lager from the darkest recesses of the beer fridge. : )


----------



## MikeJ99

Resin from 6 point brewing. Just picked up KBS and CBS from Founders. Super excited for those. Will probably save those for my vacation in Tennessee in a couple weeks!


----------



## c5pilot11

Delaware...Dogfish head is king. Love to try their new brews at their local restaurant and brewery.


----------



## Hsvu

Hooooogarden!
Love this white wheat beer


----------



## Cmaster03

Today, had a Jever pils from Germany. Michael Jackson once called it the only four star pils from Gemrany or some such. Some say it's not as good as it once was, but I love it. Very crisp with a touch of bitterness. Perfect session for fans of German beers.


----------



## WTM

Mmm...mm good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstur

Had a Blue Moon Mango Wheat ... now enjoying a Crown Rye


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akr122

kleinbus said:


> I wish I could have Tetley's from tab..... (tasted it in UK and it was spot on for me).


Really


----------



## Cocas




----------



## MIsparty

Local brew, griffin claw









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern

If we are to really have a useful thread on beer, can we please eliminate lager from the debate.


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus

A new release from one of my favorite breweries from the island. Perfect for summer / basketball finals.


----------



## rwbenjey

Bell's Oberon


----------



## Humbucking

The question is which one of these dusty cellar beers I will crack into first...


----------



## raf1919

At this moment a fat tire and watching world cup. life is good


----------



## yongkun

Some local supermarket beers in Sweden










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking

yongkun said:


> Some local supermarket beers in Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any reason why they are all 3.5% alcohol? Does Sweden have a limit on beer strength?


----------



## Arcane Analog

Old photo but accurate.

I am a huge fan of my local brewer. Many fine flavors.


----------



## 0seeker0

St. Bernardus Abt 12, so good.


----------



## 01coltcolt

Blue Chemay


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## GMT_Bezel

Saint Arnold Weed Wacker. Good stuff


----------



## RC Crown

GMT_Bezel said:


> Saint Arnold Weed Wacker. Good stuff


Ned to try it, I have had the ale wagger brown ale many many times


----------



## 0seeker0

Local craft, Dry Dock!


----------



## The Thin Man




----------



## briang583




----------



## Humbucking

A good friend I havent seen in many years just arrived. We're gonna get into the Westy 12s!


----------



## Humbucking

A good friend I havent seen in many years just arrived. We're gonna get into the Westy 12s!


----------



## kellyon

Dogfish 90 Minute IPA, that's my fav beer


----------



## Frank G

MIsparty said:


> I believe they just started distributing in MI, any recommendations from this brewery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sorry, I got lost in life's blackhole. The Double IPA is really nice, Citra Ass Down and the regular IPA RICO Suavin is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi

Coors Light. 20 years the same, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rotosphere

On an Anchor Porter kick these days. I love porters in general, and this one may be the best I've ever had.


----------



## johnmichael

Only kidding, gotcha!


----------



## lawtaxi

Coors Light- I'm a barbarian, I admit!


----------



## mt_timepieces

Guinness Nitro stout!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennium

Just drank Christmas ale from some micro-brewery. Forgot to take a picture though


----------



## Rbird7282

Firestone Walker Leo v. Ursus series
Gen-1 unfiltered IPA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV

Abbott reserve.


----------



## Valksing

A lovely La Chouffe, Belgian brew, 8%, simply delightful. (not my pic)


----------



## StufflerMike

Have been drinking Schlenkerla for the last 3 days when spending some days off in Bamberg/Bavaria


----------



## saltpeter

mmm, Mirror Pond Porter is waiting for me in the fridge, have not had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## johnmichael




----------



## ZIPPER79

Today it's a Trumer Pils that's brewed in Berkeley, Ca.


----------



## fbdyws6

johnmichael said:


> View attachment 13782045


 Man after my own heart


----------



## AeroDynamik

Clearing out the fridge-


----------



## AeroDynamik

Gnatcatcher IPA @ Night Lizard Brewing-








&#8230;and a taster of Grand Cru (2018)-


----------



## Arcane Analog

Friday night is a Winter Warmer kind of night.


----------



## heb

I wish I was drinking one of these. It has been nearly 9 years; can't find them here in Middle Georgia. The most enjoyable bottle of beer I ever had and the only time I wish I had two (not a big beer fan).

heb


----------



## Badger18

A very cold Hoigarden as we are cooking down under ps spelt wrong more than 1.


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## chzman

Some days there is nothing more satisfying than living the high life.


----------



## mona666

Local dark beer from brewery.. delicious!


----------



## nfetterly

Last night it was Lagunitas Lil Sumpin' Sumpin'


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## Nokie

I have been liking Farmosa, a great lager from Guatemala.


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## johnmichael

Barley's Pilsner----Barley's Brewing Co., Columbus, OH


----------



## jkingrph

Shiner Bohemian Black or if I cannot find it Shiner Bock.


----------



## noleblooded

La Fin Du Monde.


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

Blue Moon Mango Wheat


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## kellyon

2XMAS by Southern Tier Brewing. New favorite beer and at 8.0 it does the job.


----------



## Henry Miller

Corona..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik

Logistical Nightmare from Melvin Brewing-


----------



## BreitLight

Dogfishhead 60 minute


----------



## Marly

Bellwoods White Picket fence


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## jake_2m

I love living in Belgium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharque

Yuengling, America’s original craft beer


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik

Cosmological Principle 2018 from Launchpad Brewery- imperial dark saison with black cardamom, aged in Law's bourbon barrels for 8 months on Italian plums.


----------



## Kjelldb85




----------



## copperjohn

I like local.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchguy08

New glarus


----------



## CallMeJarob

Peticolis - Velvet Hammer


----------



## RMS911

Bells Two Hearted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susko

Fremont IPA


----------



## ccl127

Shiner Boch


----------



## Sebast975

Whiskey


----------



## 7ease

There's a great Maryland ale infused with Old Bay that recently went out of season, unfortunately.

I always enjoy Pliny the Elder.

Rigt now, I'm enjoying anything that goes well with wild agave Tepextate Mezcal from Oaxaca. A dolce spumante would be appreciated too

Sent from my M5 mini using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## thetony007

taike said:


> Beer is not a luxury. It is a necessity. Are you sure you're posting in the right forum?
> 
> Sierra Nevada Celebration.


someone get this men a beer


----------



## taike

thetony007 said:


> someone get this men a beer


kirin ichiban


----------



## copperjohn

Freetail Conserveza Blonde Ale








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AeroDynamik

Phaser Hazy IPA at Ecliptic Brewing


----------



## Stevencjain

Gulden Draak


----------



## Ross13

Griffin Claw Haze Force IPA


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Ross13

View attachment 14139113


----------



## Banzai

some beers in may


----------



## meking

jt89888 said:


> View attachment 8162482
> 
> After a long day of yard work...


Nice! The fire makes it even better!


----------



## kennkez

Asahi - all day, everyday!


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## raptorrapture

Obsessed with Aslin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## jalquiza

Chimay cinq cents for the heat.


----------



## Unc Sam

I'm in Texas.......


----------



## AeroDynamik

Apricot Velvet @4 Noses-


----------



## Moondancer

At 76 years of age, I have tried many, many beers all over the world and my favorite is still plain old regular Budweiser in a bottle.
… and I love their commercials and I love to see those horses perform at rodeos.


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik

Pipeworks Ninja vs. Unicorn with Collins Bronson v2-


----------



## AeroDynamik

Tommyknocker Perfect Storm IIPA with Borealis Estoril v2-


----------



## AeroDynamik




----------



## AeroDynamik

Sangria Slush by Wiley Roots:








Basil IPA by The Intrepid Sojourner:


----------



## SeikoRun31

PERONI!


----------



## carlosimery

Scotch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Ichnusa. Best beer in the world... when you can find it in the USA...


----------



## Skeptical

Not fancy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideCRF450

Been diggin' a local beer here called TOWER Station IPA from Mother Road Brewing. And I'm not a huge IPA fan.


----------



## wristplug

Ghostrider - Wasatch Brewery


----------



## jz1094

Coronaaaa


----------



## Maverixk

I love a good stella. 

Right now i'm drinking a bunch of US and Hawaian IPAS.


----------



## MaxEngineer

2019 Firestone Napa Parabola


----------



## mikemark

Do White Claws count as beer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

mikemark said:


> Do White Claws count as beer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and your panties can leave the room now!


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## KRMMRK

I'll let the photo talk.


----------



## neilziesing

I like the light sour beers in Summer. Reminds me of drinking a Berliner Weisse, when I lived in Stuttgart in the 1980s.

Even better when the label kind of matches your t-shirt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup

Just because it's Delicious...


----------



## shaunlawler

Belgian Beer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD10

Anybody here familiar with parish brewing in Louisiana?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## stbob




----------



## rob_honer

Chimay for today


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

A local microbrewery here in São Paulo produce this English style IPA (they also do an American style IPA, a rather splendid but head banging Imperial Stout and a host of other styles):


----------



## JD10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrant

Budweiser Banquet Beer!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

DC's own Senate (w/Lord Elgin).


----------



## Robotaz

hrant said:


> Budweiser Banquet Beer!


Have you tried the Nitro Reserve? It's actually pretty good. One of the reasons I don't drink typical domestics is because of the crazy carbonation that bloats me to death. That new one is super smooth and doesn't bloat me at all. Very drinkable. Too drinkable! LOL


----------



## copperjohn

San Antonio Lager from Ranger Creek.


----------



## JD10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

JD10 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes she is


----------



## TedG954

I've never had a better tasting beer.


----------



## drlagares

H20!


----------



## rob_honer

AeroDynamik said:


>


I had that exact SS a few times in a pub in Santa Monica


----------



## Seddyspaghetti

Leffe


----------



## metlslug

Pinthouse Pizza’s (Austin, TX) Electric Jellyfish hazy IPA.


----------



## Z0Tex

Another pint of Boddington's Pub Ale!


----------



## Lodi

Not properly right now, but i've tried it few days ago, very light and enjoyable.


----------



## jhdscript

Artic beer bottle looks like Evian bottle lol


----------



## artus

What I would like to be drinking but they havw stopped importing it to the UK


So drinking this instead
https://i.ibb.co/6ZG5YXG/*****.jpg


----------



## drlagares

TedG954 said:


> I've never had a better tasting beer.
> 
> View attachment 15388334


cool! perfect taste for sure


----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog72

Einstok Arctic Pale Ale. Smooth with a kick.


----------



## WastedYears

Just polished off an afternoon NEIPA from a good regional brewery named White Frontier.










The brewery's name is a bit unfortunate, but it's supposed to reflect the founders' love of all things snow, skiing and snowboarding.


----------



## neilziesing

Supporting our local brewery!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beethoven24680

The Sixth Glass by Boulevard Brewing Co.


----------



## BGBC

neilziesing said:


> Supporting our local brewery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neighbors!

Had a Kane Through the Empty Space last night. Nice, smooth oatmeal stout.


----------



## sashko

Paulaner weiss crystal


----------



## Orhorolgy

This is the beer I'm drinking this evening.


----------



## TheWalrus

One of the best Stouts on the Island, Keepers Dry Irish Stout - only available for a short while every year, and worth it.


----------



## swink6112

Love this combo...


----------



## John MS

Port City Porter from Alexandria, Virginia.


----------



## Pierce Koontz




----------



## neverlate1973

Had this afew days ago . Want to have afew more !


----------



## MAT4150

Boulevard Tank 7.


----------



## JesseBertone

Industrial arts brewing- Wrench! One of my favorite beers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob




----------



## stbob




----------



## mp88g

Spotted Cow... if you're from Wisconsin, you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## neilziesing

I am a big fan of NJ’s own, Carton Brewing. All of their many IPAs are worth trying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## neilziesing

Oooh good thread!

I am a big fan of NJ's own Carton Brewing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Ziegen Bock

Texas Amber.


----------



## bodysurf




----------



## Mjbull23

Buffalo Bayou. Wake and bake! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob




----------



## Robotaz

bodysurf said:


> View attachment 16130997


0% of the population here in CO know about Southern Tier. Not kidding, I was a fan and happened to randomly drive right by the brewery and got to visit. Cool place, kinda in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## TgeekB

For the Bills game.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan

Spaten...My favorite German beer


----------



## stbob




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Hanging in Big Cottonwood before the pandemic.... nice to reminisce


----------



## stbob




----------



## mp88g

Can't go wrong with Spotted Cow. Only in Wisconsin!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

An imperial stout plus peanut butter = good. Bring it on! (The watch, too...)

The watch is about 8 seconds fast after a little more than 2 years.


----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EngineerHack

Corona 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

Guinness


----------



## JRF1




----------



## anonymousmoose

I'm off alcohol for medical reasons - I'll have some on rare occasions - so this


----------



## stbob




----------



## cantona

Hoegaarden!


----------



## Orhorolgy

Old Fashion cocktail made with Garrison Brothers whiskey on a cold windy night….to get things started !


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22

Miller lite


----------



## jhauke

Niece brought me this one, not bad!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoltVanderhuge

Bell’s Two Hearted, wearing a Shinola. I’m a Michigan sellout on both fronts.


----------



## Catalyzt

Sober 12-stepper here... but still seriously twisted.

That's why my beverage of choice is--- drumroll, please-- Old Milwaukee Non-Alcoholic.

And, of course, in the winter months... I drink it... WARM! 

(evil chortle)


----------



## stbob




----------



## Dacollector86

Haven't been drinking as much since my wife got pregnant, just when I am grilling or smoking something. But Stash IPA from independence brewing is fantastic. Not a huge fan of IPA's but for some reason this one hits the spot. Delicious


----------



## meow meow meow meow

Still available at my local WFs.


----------



## epicKr3mps

I'm certainly not a beer expert, but this summer I enjoyed Bouy Tipper Blonde Pilsner from Les Cheneaux Distillers located in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Any OLD SCHOOL OG IPA from Treehouse.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Prepping for Pitt v. Georgia Tech - H2P!


----------



## craigmorin4555

Some Goose Island IPA today









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

